
Stress hormones suggested as a key driver of Alzheimer's disease - anigbrowl
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-14082-5#disqus_thread
======
paroneayea
Oh good, I'll try not to stress out about this then...

------
ncmncm
Sigh. More symptoms confused with causes?

By now they should know that the animal models are not.

------
anigbrowl
Title rewritten for clarity.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am not sure the title is correct:

* The word "hormone" does not appear in the article

* In the WP article about "chaperome" there is no mention of "hormone".

My understanding is that the article is about a concept a bit similar, but
more operational than the concept of protein networks. And it is about
networks of chaperomes, which are themself sets of chaperones.

Chaperones are very powerful proteins that shape the proteins produced in the
cell nucleus, in order to give them some specific function.

Protein networks are very conceptual entities, that for example could hardly
be tested with some reagent. Here on contrary they could test for existence of
epichaperomes.

The authors found that Alzheimer disease could be thought as a disease of
epichaperomes. To me it makes sense, as most neurodegenerative diseases are
known to be proteopathies: Diseases linked to misshaped and mislocated
proteins.

They hypothesized that epichaperomes reagents will enable easy diagnostic of
such diseases. There is an unmet need for neurodegenerative diseases
biomarkers, as currently they can only be detected when it is too late to make
a clinical intervention, and when even the classification of a patient in some
disease type is difficult leading diagnostic by exclusion, which is only way
to say: _I do not know what disease makes patient ill_.

Trusted biomarkers in neurodegenerative diseases would change life of doctors
and patients.

